# Question about Mazar



## phatpharmer (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi guys, thinking of buying some mazar seeds from dutch passion but before i do just wondering if anybody has grown this strain before and what there final out come was such as yield,potency,looks any help would be appreciated thanks again

                                           Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## jb247 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have'nt grown it, but a friend did an outdoor grow of it in '05 and I can say it was the strongest I'd ever smoked up to that point in time. It had the taste of smoke from the '70's and a very up high, with a later onset of couch...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## walter (Sep 5, 2007)

Dutch Passion Cannabis Seeds Mazar (10 Seed Pack)

2nd price "High Times Cup" 1999 
2nd price "Highlife Cup" 2002 
This is an upgraded selection of our valued former Afghan/Skunk. We improved the variety in 1997. The taste is softer than before and we managed to improve on yield. The Afghani (Mazar-i-Shariff) part is a very short christmas tree like plant, 100% Indica and very resinous. The F1-cross with Skunk#1 gives the variety a bigger yield and better taste. Very good &#8220;up&#8221; high. As both parents are very consistent, the offspring is very consistent too.

THC = 19.5% 
Flowering period:  8 - 9 weeks  
Harvest time outdoor:  1st week of Nov
 i think this says it all  ha ha hope this helps


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Aug 21, 2009)

The Real Seed Company

Mazar-i-Sharif
Sex : Regular
Type : Indica Flowering : Photoperiod Genetics : Traditional North Afghan charas cultivar Flowering Time : Long Outdoor Harvest : December to early January Height : Tall THC Level : Medium Characteristics : Unusually large indica strain with classic wide leaved characteristics
Grown around the desert towns of Balkh, Mazar-i-Sharif and Sheberghan in the far north of Afghanistan, close to the modern borders of Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan and Tajikistan. This Mazar-i-Sharif strain produces the legendary hashish known as ""Shirak-i-Mazar"" and ""Milk of Mazar"". The people of these regions are a patchwork of Turkic, Tajik, Afghan and Pashtun tribes, and the history of Mazar-i-Sharif strains is likely to be equally complex. In fertile and well-irrigated soils these vigorous giants are capable of reaching 4 metres in height or more, and will produce a similarly immense yield of intensely resinous flowers. Traditionally harvested in the first half of December with the onset of the brutal Central Asian winter, Mazar-i-Sharif plants will enjoy cold conditions, including snow, and will turn a deep blood red in low temperatures. Growers favour leaving harvest as late as possible, sometimes into early January. Sieved ""Milk of Mazar"" garda is very resinous and so can be hand-pressed to make charas; it has a distinctively pungent, sweet aroma and a dreamily mellow high. Over-indulgence produces a mind-warping, immobilising and narcotic effect.

Type: Traditional landrace/pure-bred
Yield: 1.5 to 2 kg of dried flowers in natural outdoor environment
Aroma: pungent, intense terpene aroma, classic Afghan, with some sweetness
12 and 15 regular cannabis seeds


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 22, 2009)

Phatpharmer, the stone is tooth numbing narcotic with an up high buzz, the plant is as tough as nails, not real keen on high level nutes, and very sensitive to pH fluctuations, but will cope with stable pH in a range up to mid 6's. 

DP's version is very stable and the fem version seems very resistant to "herming".

DP's version will branch like crazy and have cola's like baseball bats.  Main stem will probably end up around 1.5-2" if you let it.

It loves lotsa lumens and is suited to large bushy trees, SOG or better yet SCROG.

No need to veg for long periods as DP Mazar will stretch like crazy which will continue for at least a week.

On the downside it will take 9-11 weeks to flower but yield is awesome and will be worth the wait.  

Resin & trich production is insane.  

It loves pK13-14.

If you are prepared to wait a little while for flower go for it. 

I wouldn't mind experimenting with H&G Shooting powder 4 weeks into flower to see if it speeds her up.

I've not seen anything like Mazar since BOG's strains were around and would certainly recommend it to the patient grower.

Perhaps you could grow it as a companion to something that finished in a few weeks less.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 22, 2009)

I grew M-S.nl mazar last run. A few different phenos showed up. A few were short and true to their indy genes with one shooting big purple that hermied @ week 7. The other was near to what SJ says. It was branchy and the buds came on strong and just kept growing bigger and bigger. That was a nice yeilder for sure. Mine all went 70 days with good amber. Mazar has some of the longest hairs I have ever seen. The trich production is decent, nothing I would consider 'shocking'. Mazar also had virtually no smell to it at all, so very nice for indoor if that is what you need. It's pretty darn stoney but your tolorance will build very quickly with her. If you get the genes that lean slightly to whatever she is mixed with (Pure mazar being a short plant... Don't really know what Real Seed is going on about) she is a real beezy to control indoors, so you will have to resovle yourself to just letting her go nuts.

Mazar (BIG pheno)


----------

